# Brand new Lathe has some wobble



## g7g7g7g7 (21 Jul 2016)

I'm new to this, just finished my first wee bowl, the lathe has a slight wobble, most noticeable when using the chuck, I really don't want the expense of sending this thing back on a pallet (£50+) for repairs or replacement, especially if it's within normal tolerances and they don't do anything to fix it. 

It's still useable, I initially just thought I was feeling the grain difference as it turned it hasn't stopped me from making my first bowl anyway.

Any thoughts, is this a problem with the machine, is it to be expected?


----------



## Blister (21 Jul 2016)

If you fit the chuck with the jaws closed on the lathe does it wobble then ?

It may be the bowl blank being out of balance ?


----------



## Bigbud78 (21 Jul 2016)

There should be no wobble, just ring Record directly and talk to their technical department.

They will diagnose it and either send parts or arrange collection. (thats what they did with my poorly grinder)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2016)

Is there a more experienced turner close by whom you could ask to cast an eye over it?


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2016)

As Blister enquired, where is the wobble.


1. Spindle without anything mounted.
2. Chuck body when mounted on spindle.
3. Accessory jaws in chuck body.
4. Blank when mounted on socket or spigot.

We need to know a great deal more before talking remedies.

1. Is Not acceptable.
2. Sort out why chuck is not running true and seating correctly.
3. Check for correct location of carriers and accessory jaws.
4. A very normal hazard encountered when wood compresses more one way than another when mounted, especially if a lot of pressure is applied.
Check socket or spigot is of optimum size and correct depth to give maximum support to suit accessory jaws.


----------



## selectortone (21 Jul 2016)

Good advice above. I'm a relative newbie and I had a lot of problems with vibration when I started out until I learned how to mount the work in a chuck properly and also to turn at low speed until the blank is balanced.

I joined a club and got some tuition and it was invaluable. Youtube videos are hit and miss - some of them are excellent but some of them are downright dangerous.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (21 Jul 2016)

Looking carefully at it, the spindle vibrates on it's own, I'm a little gutted. I've sent an e-mail to record power and will wait for a response.

In the meantime, here's my second bowl! Maple, with a lip and a little friction burning.


----------



## duncanh (21 Jul 2016)

How are you seeing the wobble? I'd line the toolrest up so it's running along the length of the spindle, touching it. Then rotate the spindle by hand. If at any point the top of the threads leave contact with the rest then there may be a problem.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (22 Jul 2016)

Thanks Duncan, It can be felt but not seen on the drive end of the spindle, on the handwheel side the eccentricity is far more obvious, using my 90' on my combination set hung over the back of the machine with the tip of the ruler on the handwheel, then turning the handwheel shows the worst of it. 

I'm hoping record will let me disconnect and send back just the headstock to be repaired, or send me a replacement spindle rather than sending back the whole machine.


----------



## Wuffles (22 Jul 2016)

It won't cost you a thing (except a bit of time) to send the whole thing back if it's under warranty.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2016)

g7g7g7g7":s6bcgted said:


> Thanks Duncan, It can be felt but not seen on the drive end of the spindle, on the handwheel side the eccentricity is far more obvious, using my 90' on my combination set hung over the back of the machine with the tip of the ruler on the handwheel, then turning the handwheel shows the worst of it.
> 
> .....



Are you sure it's the spindle that has run-out and not just the hand wheel that is not manufactured/fitted to run true.
You really need to run a dial gauge on the front and back spindle outer to get a true reading.

If the hand wheel is very much off-set then this will cause vibration that may be perceived as run-out when turning.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (22 Jul 2016)

If the handwheel is capable of causing it to throw out a bit that would be great... well no it wouldn't but it would be better I guess. I'll remove it and check again.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (22 Jul 2016)

Spoke to Record, the guy just asked me to check the centres on the head and tail meet, which I said they did although the old lady disagrees with me on that and she has better eyesight at the very tip of the drive centre it's barely noticeable, 2" out from the centre you can feel it and see it, 4" out from the centre it's like a bucking bronco, turning at 10" or 12" you would be hanging on for dear life and it would probably be dangerous. Being that I'd like to go up to that size over time, I'm definitely going to need this fixed.

If I had proper calibration tools I could accurately measure the run out but I don't so hey ho what can you do.


----------



## Wuffles (22 Jul 2016)

g7g7g7g7":29j89l9d said:


> If I had proper calibration tools I could accurately measure the run out but I don't so hey ho what can you do.


Stand your ground. What are they saying?


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2016)

What is running-out, spindle or chuck.
Do you have anything long with a Morse taper fitting to put in the headstock other than your short drive centre, a Jacobs chuck for instance, does this run true or show an error.

If a chuck what make and model, does it locate correctly on the location collar or is it relying on just the threads.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (22 Jul 2016)

CHJ":2tcqixow said:


> What is running-out, spindle or chuck.


Spindle for sure.



CHJ":2tcqixow said:


> Do you have anything long with a Morse taper fitting to put in the headstock other than your short drive centre, a Jacobs chuck for instance, does this run true or show an error.



I don't have a jacobs chuck yet so that's a no-go, unfortunately. 



CHJ":2tcqixow said:


> If a chuck what make and model, does it locate correctly on the location collar or is it relying on just the threads.



It's a Record SC4 chuck with an adaptor, both sit snug and tight locating perfectly with nothing in the threads to throw it off. 

I'm going to get my mates dad to come have a look at it this weekend, he's much more knowledge than I am and he's got all the calibration tools to check it properly. If I'm being a dummy he's sure to set me right, if the machine is not set up properly he's sure to know what's up with it.


----------



## g7g7g7g7 (24 Jul 2016)

My friend came round diagnosed the problem in less than a minute and fixed it in less than 5, leaving me astonished and looking like a total moron, but hey I'm happy as anything. The pulley's on the spindle and the motor weren't aligned quite right so it was throwing everything off centre. 

Also found a local tree surgeon looking for somewhere to dump timber so hopefully that's a source of free turning delivered right to my doorstep, it's been a good weekend!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jul 2016)

:lol: Like I said earlier ...


----------



## NazNomad (24 Jul 2016)

g7g7g7g7":2l8um5zg said:


> The pulley's on the spindle and the motor weren't aligned quite right...



More quality control at its best. :? 


Poolewood engineers ran each motor and spindle assembly for 20 - 24 hours over two days, to check temperature, run out and so on, to ensure everything was adjusted and at peak running performance when shipped out.

When and why did companies stop giving a sh*t about quality and customer satisfaction?


----------



## beganasatree (25 Jul 2016)

Hi Gav,Does your friend do house calls??Handy guy to know.I have been in touch with a few tree surgeons but still waiting ,is your surgeon a local guy??Gav what does the g7g7g7g7 stand for.


Peter.


----------



## bugbear (25 Jul 2016)

NazNomad":2va4ieri said:


> When and why did companies stop giving a sh*t about quality and customer satisfaction?



When customers stopped being prepared to pay for it.

BugBear


----------



## NazNomad (25 Jul 2016)

Fair point.


----------

